# Starsky & Hutch Car



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Guess what finally popped through our door just now?


Wait for it...



Wait for it...


We've been waiting quite a while, so what's a few more seconds??


Revell's Starsky & Hutch Car in 1/25 scale! Now shipping!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Does it come with a confederate flag decal?


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Don't even start :tongue:


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

John P said:


> Does it come with a confederate flag decal?


OMG ! Almost shot coffee threw my nose. Very funny, thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> Does it come with a confederate flag decal?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Now THATS FUNNY THAT IS!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Comes with a Rainbow now.......
Mcdee


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Great, now they can come out with Jim Rockford's Firebird.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

@alps - With a Confederate Fire-Chicken on the hood!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

This was advertised in a car magazine. I haven't seen that in decades.

I always think of them in their sweater/leather coat clothing.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Does it come with cop figures that racially profile? 

Sorry couldn't help it, that first one was pretty dang good. My bad.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Now I want a 1/24 Huggy Bear figure.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Just in time for the 40th anniversary, oh my God!!!! What's missing is the beacon which has been called the Kojak beacon for the roof.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Am I correct in thinking this is a new tool?


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Yep new mold!
Amazing no model company did this before.


----------



## Icediver (Jun 7, 2002)

I wish I could find a 1976 Ford LTD II. The Torino is close but.. only because it's a Ford and a 2 door.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

1bluegtx said:


> Yep new mold!
> Amazing no model company did this before.


I'm mildly curious about why Revell chose to do this kit now. Why not while the show was still in production, or as a tie-in to that really awful 2004 movie?


----------



## Icediver (Jun 7, 2002)

Maybe because the movie was so bad they were able to get the licence at a reasonable price?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I have enough die casts of this thing in various scales that I think I'll pass.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

apls said:


> Just in time for the 40th anniversary, oh my God!!!! What's missing is the beacon which has been called the Kojak beacon for the roof.


It does come with the beacon, molded in transparent red.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

spock62 said:


> It does come with the beacon, molded in transparent red.


Cool!!!! Antonio Fargas will appear at Chiller Theatre in North Jersey the weekend of the 23rd, Paul Michael Glasser was supposed to be there, but he dropped out, I believe he directed "The Running Man" with Arnold.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

1bluegtx said:


> Yep new mold!
> Amazing no model company did this before.







Great and yes it is.:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

apls said:


> Great, now they can come out with Jim Rockford's Firebird.




And Kojaks Buick.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

apls said:


> ...Paul Michael Glasser was supposed to be there, but he dropped out, I believe he directed "The Running Man" with Arnold.


Yes, Glaser directed _The Running Man_. Glaser was actually the fifth choice for director on the movie; one of the first four declined the offer to direct, and the other three were fired early on for various reasons. Arnold thought Glaser was a poor choice because he had only directed television shows prior to _The Running Man_, but cut him some slack because he knew Glaser was a last-minute replacement for the previous director.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

IIRC, Glaser was a pretty good director.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yep, 'The Running Man' is one of my favourite Arnie films.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

An early role for PMG was Perchik in _Fiddler on the Roof_.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> IIRC, Glaser was a pretty good director.


The episodes of _Starsky and Hutch_ that he directed, as well as the episodes directed by David Soul, are among my favorites. They seemed to know that the show could be more than just another run-of-the-mill "buddy cop" series, and it seems they tried to prove that in those episodes.

Re-watching the series on DVD, one thing becomes clear--David Starsky was one of the worst drivers in television history. :lol: The Striped Tomato _rarely_ rounded a corner without the rear end fishtailing even when they _weren't_ in a chase, and that's excluding the scenes in which Glaser was deliberately trying to wreck the Torino (he hated the car).


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I pitied all those poor innocent by-drivers who had to spin out every time Starsky rounded a corner. :lol:


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

SUNGOD said:


> And Kojaks Buick.


Kojak's Buick Century would be sweet. Remember the Starsky and Hutch episode with the "evil doubles"? I have the 1/32 scale die cast with 1/25 scale kojak and Crocker figures with the car.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> I pitied all those poor innocent by-drivers who had to spin out every time Starsky rounded a corner. :lol:


I think "He's a cop" is the only possible answer to the question, "How does he still have a driver's license?"


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The Ford Torino was a terrible car to drive- a friend of mine had one and my girlfriend in High School had the Mercury version. Big engine up front and almost no weight in the back caused the rear to spin out or fishtail of you drove it heavy. Also had a small interior because the body sculpting resulted in the doors being around 20" thick.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I had a '75 Torino and never had any trouble driving mine aside from the fact that it had problems when I got it, and it proceeded to slowly deteriorate the more I drove it. :lol:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Richard Baker said:


> Big engine up front and almost no weight in the back caused the rear to spin out or fishtail of you drove it heavy.


Oddly enough my '65 Corvair was the same way, for the opposite reason.


----------

